# What's the best case for the RAZR HD



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I've tried a bunch of cases can't find one I really like was hoping ballistic would have a lifestyle case by now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009POO0DU/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

andyliberty said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009POO0DU/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


+1

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I ended up just getting a incipio feather case seems to work well

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## zooyork0721 (Dec 7, 2011)

good cases-

This case you need to put on from the bottom left first if you have the MAXX HD, because its really for the Razr HD 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008VU7YA0/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008N8GEK6/ref=oh_details_o01_s01_i00


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

My personal favorite for my Thunderbolt was the Seidio Active case. These should be available for the Maxx HD soon.
http://www.seidioonline.com/seidio-Motorola-DROID-RAZR-MAXX-HD-s/8567.htm
Doesn't seem like they are working on them for the regular HD though. They made them for the first Razr, maybe they just haven't added the page for the Razr HD yet

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

andyliberty said:


> http://www.amazon.co...0_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


I use this one too. It's nice.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the vzw case with kickstand. I would love it if it covered the top and bottom edges of phone but it does not. Is there any other thin case with a kickstand? All the kickstand cases I've seen are thick and bulky or the kickstand won't work in both horizontal and vertical orientation.


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

I heard good things about that diztronic case and the incipio feather. I was interested in the otterbox commuter. Anyone here have one?


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I heard good things about that diztronic case and the incipio feather. I was interested in the otterbox commuter. Anyone here have one? [/background]


Unless you're a complete clutz that NEEDS an otterbox, you'll be much happier with the diztronic case's balance of protection vs. sleekness.


----------

